# 2 liter bottle?



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 4, 2007)

could a 2 liter bottle (cleaned) be used to house young mantids?is it wide enough? my young mantids like to hang upside down...could that work?


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Jul 4, 2007)

If you cut the 2 liter bottle in about half and use the bottom half as a container, i don't see any harm in doing so. Just use a fabric mesh to cover the top because ventilation is very important!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 4, 2007)

> If you cut the 2 liter bottle in about half and use the bottom half as a container, i don't see any harm in doing so. Just use a fabric mesh to cover the top because ventilation is very important!


could i just kep it whole and stab some holes?


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't think that would be good for ventilation, bacteria will gather in the bottle, aswell as mold when you spray the bottle. Your best bet is just cutting it in half bud.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2007)

Why didn't I think of that! :shock:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 4, 2007)

ok...i currently have them in a smaller version of the critter keepers...its more flat and long...its called Reptile something...house i think....is that ok for now? its like a foot long...maybe more...


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Jul 4, 2007)

LMAO :lol:


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Jul 4, 2007)

Sounds like it's okay, assuming all the mantids are seperated.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 4, 2007)

no, not yet...they arent gettin aggressive...still real young...


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Jul 4, 2007)

If I were you i'd seperate them! Mantids eat each other starting as just hatchlings! When you first catch mantids they wont seem to be very cannibalistic, but once they settle into their knew cage they will attack and eat each other!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 4, 2007)

:shock: oh dang! ok...i reckon ill keep the largest...nother noob question...would u recomend keepin food in with the mantis on a regular basis?


----------



## Asa (Jul 5, 2007)

Feed them every two days.


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah Asa is correct, you can feed them whenever you want, but not a wise choice to leave food in 24/7 because if the mantis starts to molt, a insect could disturb it and cause it to die during shedding.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 5, 2007)

> Yeah Asa is correct, you can feed them whenever you want, but not a wise choice to leave food in 24/7 because if the mantis starts to molt, a insect could disturb it and cause it to die during shedding.


ok...but what about when its starting its molt? should i not feed it until its completely done? and how do i tell when its goin to start the molt...the first time i saw it molt it had already started and i was surprised...


----------



## Asa (Jul 5, 2007)

Actual molting only takes a few minutes. If you feed them every other day, then they should be fine.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 3, 2007)

I think the bottle idea is pretty good. I have some L5 unicorms in a tubware container, which I am having doubts if it's good for them.

I'm gonna go try that out.


----------

